# Sling enclosure measurements



## SpiderSling2017 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hey all  I'm getting my first T in a few weeks, because of this I'm slowly starting to purchase basic tarantula needs.

Enclosures, substrate, hides etc. 

I'm getting a 1cm Euathlus SP Red sling.

On this post, I've attached an image of a small condiment cup the measurements are:

7cm Width 

4.5cm Height

Is this a good enough size for a small sling? There are no air holes yet so what size would work to make sure air gets in but no spider gets out? A small nail maybe? 

Thanks in advance 

-BlueStone42


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 5, 2017)

BlueStone42 said:


> Is this a good enough size for a small sling?


That's plenty of space for a sling.




BlueStone42 said:


> There are no air holes yet so what size would work to make sure air gets in but no spider gets out?


Wait until your tarantula arrives, and then poke holes that are no bigger than either the carapace (the first body segment) or the abdomen (the second body segment). And you don't want to go overboard with ventilation for a sling, as the extra humidity is good for them when they're babies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Feb 5, 2017)

Congratulations!  Nice starter T, one of many yet to come. Lol!
 That size will be its home for quite some time, slow growth rate, and should require 1 rehouse.
  You can poke air holes, w/h a sewing needle, 1cm from the top lip. Push from the inside to outside to avoid sharp edges. If you heat the needle and have shaking hands, the holes might become too large and cause an escape. 
 Oh! Welcome to the forum and the "addiction".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderSling2017 (Feb 5, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Congratulations!  Nice starter T, one of many yet to come. Lol!
> That size will be its home for quite some time, slow growth rate, and should require 1 rehouse.
> You can poke air holes, w/h a sewing needle, 1cm from the top lip. Push from the inside to outside to avoid sharp edges. If you heat the needle and have shaking hands, the holes might become too large and cause an escape.
> Oh! Welcome to the forum and the "addiction".


Thank you lol, I've not even got my first and already I've got a small list growing of Ts I would like to own 

I do have a back up if the Deli pots air holes are too big, it's slightly bigger 8cm x 10cm but stronger plastic.


----------



## Red Eunice (Feb 5, 2017)

BlueStone42 said:


> Thank you lol, I've not even got my first and already I've got a small list growing of Ts I would like to own
> 
> I do have a back up if the Deli pots air holes are too big, it's slightly bigger 8cm x 10cm but stronger plastic.


  Ah ha! Just be careful making the holes and you'll be good to go.

 I no longer have a list. Expecting S. hoffmanni slings to arrive Tuesday. Scorpion list is another story. Lol!

 Typing and watching the Superbowl is very difficult! Lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Feb 6, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> holes that are no bigger than either the carapace (the first body segment) or the abdomen (the second body segment)


Carapace is the distance of choice to go by, their abdomen can be compressed considerably to squeeze through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 6, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Carapace is the distance of choice to go by, their abdomen can be compressed considerably to squeeze through.


That's why I put both, whichever is smaller. 



viper69 said:


> escape Brachypelma smithi


Coming to a theater near you: _Harry Potter and the Smithi of Azkaban_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

